# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Lajme te rreme...:

## skender76

Pershnetje!
Meqe jemi deri n'fyt me lajme t'verteta..., mendova qe t'hapim nje teme per lajme t'rreme..., sa per t'qeshur pak...




Ja po filloj un i pari me nje lajm te rreme fare...:
Pak dite me pare, politikanet tone te dashur, miratun ligjin per pronesine e truallit ne fshatrat turistike, qe me pak fjal mund te quhet si nje nder grabitjet me t'medha qe i esht ber shqiptarve. Me ket ligj tregun qe marrveshja e "katovices" po zbatohet me perpikmeri, dhe se ish pronaret do t'marrin ato t'Sadushit.....

(ha-ha-ha)

----------


## master2006

Edi Rama ne te ardhmen, se paku 1 her do t'i fitoj zgjedhjet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pares ndegjova lajmet se Sali Berisha dhe Edi Rama kishin vendosur te shkojn per pushimet verore familjarisht
ne Avganistan.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nje lajm flash.
Sonte mbas  nje bisede serioze me Hoxhen e forumit  Antarja WALCHIRIA ka vendos ti heq breckat ne avatar dhe te mbulohet me shami.*

----------


## Izadora

Edi Rama ka vendosur te ndertoi nje pishin te madhe ne mes te tiranes , keshtu do i kursehet rruga njerzve per te pishinat tek liqeni .
Plus skender76 e ka shpallur njeri i rrezik , kerkohet nga interpoli :-D

----------


## ganimet

Po me gezojn kto lajmet lart edhe Walchira elhamdulila qenka ber muslimane heheee
Nji lajm shum i besushem nga Pentagoni se ne Elbasan qe nga koha e ish diktatorit kumunist Enver Hoxha jon ne nji depo (shtall )mbi 150 koka me mbushje berthamore te clat kan mundsi ti shkatrrojn perafersisht 4 planete toke.
Ju do mendoni se une po ju genjej por ky lajm esht i vertet ,jo poooo.

----------


## skender76

> Edi Rama ka vendosur te ndertoi nje pishin te madhe ne mes te tiranes , keshtu do i kursehet rruga njerzve per te pishinat tek liqeni .
> *Plus skender76 e ka shpallur njeri i rrezik , kerkohet nga interpoli :-D*


Mos m'ngatrro me interpolin oj ti, se kam cull per t'majt... :buzeqeshje: 


Nje tjeter lajm i rreme.....:
Para ca kohesh (dy vitesh, pak a shume), ne nje dyqan ari ne Tiranen tone te kuqe..., u gjend nje kallep ari me stampen e thesarit te shtetit :shkelje syri:  qe u vodh nga mafia shqiptare ne 97. Pas dy ditesh, pronaret, e arit qe iu vodh shqiptarve, u lane te lire te ushtronin aktivitetin e tyre.... 

(ha-ha-ha)

----------

